# ausgabe 04/08



## hempels_sofa (1. März 2008)

erstmal ist mal wieder zu sagen das die ausgabe 04/08 mal grandios ist.

aber folgendes zum video "PCGH in gefahr"

lief crysis überhaupt auf dem ding oder war von screenshots die rede die schnell durchgeblättert wurden ? 

und noch was. seit bitte nicht so lustlos bei euren videos was eure kommentare angeht. da hat telekolleg mehr pep. henner schaffts doch auch.
tut doch so als wären die leser eure kumpels den ihr was erklärt.
wir sind doch alle kumpels


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2008)

Ja das Heft ist mal wieder sehr gelungen. 

Ich muss schon sagen  Das "Feuer im PC" Video ist echt geil  Hat Henner ihn wieder zum laufen gebracht? 
Die anderen Videos sind auch klasse 
Das Feedback könnt ihr auch in der aktuellen Umfrage nochmal einbringen  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,634706/PC_Games_Hardware_Feedback_zur_Ausgabe_04/2008/


----------



## kmf (5. März 2008)

Stimmt. Schaut so aus, als hätte sich die Redaktion für dieses Jahr an die Brust geheftet, auf den bereits hohen Qualitätslevel noch eine Schippe zwei draufzulegen. 

Mich freuts.


----------



## Player007 (5. März 2008)

Ja ich finde die Ausgabe auch sehr gut, wurde auch rechtzeitig geliefert.

Vorallem fand ich es gut, dass das alte Papier wieder benutzt wurde.
Die Ausgabe wirkt dadurch viel hochwertiger

Den Artikel über den Server gegen Desktop fand ich sehr gut.
Außerdem war das Thema "Diener im Eigenbau" gut, wollte mir sowieso bald einen kleinen Server bauen, durch den Artikel hab ich noch ein paar Tips bekommen.

Aber trotzdem hab ich einen kleinen Fehler gesehen. 
Auf Seite 29, unten rechts das Bild mit der GF9600GT, dort steht aber als Überschrift "HD3870 X2 im Detail", dass soll bestimmt 9600GT im Detail heißen.

Gruß


----------



## FeuRenard (5. März 2008)

Fehler: Ihr widersprecht euch im Hinblick auf den Erscheinungstermin der PCGH 05/08. Auf Seite 3 (Editorial) sagt ihr 9.4. und auf Seite 170 ist es der 2.4.

Mehr kann ich bisher noch ned sagen, hab nämlich nur das Editorial und die Vorschau gelesen


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2008)

Seite 103, Bild unten rechts, das mit der Skalierung.
Also die beiden Bilder passen irgendwie nicht zusammen, das eine schaut nach einem XP Theme aus, das andere nach einem PreXP Theme (2k)...


----------



## smaXer (6. März 2008)

seite 10 quad crossfire :


HD 3870x2                  ............2x HD3870x2

29 FPS                                ...................21 FPS                 ..........+38,1%



Ansonsten gut wie immer aber am besten ist der pcgh Rückblick auf der DVD


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2008)

Ist leider noch nicht angekommen


----------



## abstrakt (15. März 2008)

habe da mal ne frage. ich brauche diese "windows symbol packages" wegen meinen bluescreens um mal zu gucken, was wirklich da los ist. aber auf der dvd sind die nicht wie eigentlich im bericht beschrieben. und jetzt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. März 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Fehler: Ihr widersprecht euch im Hinblick auf den Erscheinungstermin der PCGH 05/08. Auf Seite 3 (Editorial) sagt ihr 9.4. und auf Seite 170 ist es der 2.4.
> 
> Mehr kann ich bisher noch ned sagen, hab nämlich nur das Editorial und die Vorschau gelesen



ARGH! Natürlich ist der 9.4. richtig. Wir verschieben den EVT um eine Woche, weil wir ansonsten das Heft nicht vernünftig hätten veröffentlichen können wegen Ostern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2008)

abstrakt schrieb:


> habe da mal ne frage. ich brauche diese "windows symbol packages" wegen meinen bluescreens um mal zu gucken, was wirklich da los ist. aber auf der dvd sind die nicht wie eigentlich im bericht beschrieben. und jetzt?



steht doch da das du auch einfach den Download-link als Quelle angeben brauchst. Ich habs auch probiert und möchte nochmal mein Dank aussprechen. Mein Rechner ist immer nach einer halben Stunde abgestürzt und ich wusste nicht warum. 

Dank der Anleitung im Heft habe ich herausgefunden das es am LAN-Treiber liegt. Also schnell nen  neuen rauf und Problem gelöst. Danke

Also weiter so.

PS: das Heft kam diesmal aber wirklich sehr vorzeitig, das Abo macht echt Spaß

Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## PCGH_Marco (17. März 2008)

Hi abstrakt
Falls während der Analyse der PC mit dem Internet verbunden ist, musst Du das Paket nicht lokal speichern (siehe Artikel).
Download: http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/symbolpkg.mspx

Das Begleitmaterial fehlt leider, der Artikel wurde einen Monat verschoben und die Tools sind auf der 03/2008 und der Artikel ist in der 04/2008.

Marco


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. März 2008)

nachdem lied "feuer frei" hat mich mal spontan die Lust gepackt, euer "feuer im PC"-video anzuschauen.

Ganz nett, nur fand ich die Kommentater (ausnahme: henner) etwas trocken, sprich ohne betonung.. 

Die anderen Videos ham mir aber sehr gefallen.

ach, hätt ich FAST vergessen: Die Ausgabe an sich is super geworden.  Endlcih mal was zum Phenom...

e:/ Was mich eigentlich stark stört is der SLI-PC des Monats.
auch wenn da schwache SLI-Systeme gezeigt werden teilweise hab ich noch kein CF-Sys gesehen. alleine schon der Gleichberechtigung müsste als gegensatz ein CF-PC vorgestellt werden..


----------



## d00mfreak (6. April 2008)

Eine kleine Kritik habe ich 

Könntet ihr die Deckblätter der einzelen PCGH-Versionen ähnlicher gestalten?
Vor ein paar Tagen war ich nämlich an einem Kiosk, guckte durch die Regale, und fand die Extended. "Ui", dacht ich mir, "ne neue PCGH. Und sogar die Extended". Als ich sie zu Hause aufschlug, merkte ich, dass es immer noch die 04.08 war, welche ich schon in Form der normalen Ausgabe besaß .

Ansonsten: wie immer ein tolles Heft, diesmal kann ich es sogar doppelt bestätigen


----------

